# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Adhurim Lako

## Fiori

Vdiq shkrimtari dhe përkthyesi Adhurim Lako. 

Kështu iku dhe një pjesë tjetër nga jeta jonë dhe jeta e Tiranës. Për ne ai ishte shembulli se si mund të përballohet dëshpërimi me dëshpërim, me dashuri dhe me bukurinë e fjalës

Ka personazhe në jetën e një qyteti që edhe pse janë pjesë me rëndësi e kulturës dhe jetës shpirtërore të tij, mbeten pak ose aspak të njohur. Ka personazhe të cilët poetët dhe artistët i njohin mirë, por ngaqë nuk dinë ose nuk duan të dalin në publik si këta, mbeten të panjohur, edhe pse kanë qenë ushqim shpirtëror për të parët.
I tillë ishte Adhurim Lako që humbi jetën pardje në një aksident banal automobilistik: nuk gjen fjalë tjetër veçse banal, për një gjë e cila brenda dhjetë sekondash arrin të shuajë një botë të tillë aq të pasur e aq të veçantë si ajo e Adhurimit. Vdekja s’mund të jetë e kundërta ose kundërpesha e jetës, sepse kjo nuk ishte vdekja për Laken dhe nuk kishte të bënte gjëkundi me jetën e tij, e cila ishte kaq e ndërlikuar nga pikëpamja intelektuale dhe kaq e pastër si lëndë shpirtërore, saqë s’ka asnjë lidhje me një furgon që të vjen përballë dhe të ndalon frymën.
“Simfonia” i thoshin disa vajza të klasës sonë, ato më të hijshmet, sepse kishte ndodhur që kur mbushnin ndonjëherë ujë te burimi i zborit, ky “petronins” u recitonte femrave të “Ismailit” Migjenin: 
“Të lutem, o Perëndi,
për një simfoni
plot dashuni
të nxehtë si tu vasha gjitë
kur vlojnë ndjesitë... ”
Adhurimi më ka ngjallur i pari shijen e poezisë së bukur (edhe vetëm për kaq i detyrohem këto fjalë), pasi isha ngopur gjithë fëmininë me prozë aventurash e dashurie. Nuk e dija që Esenini, Ricosi, Don Baki, Bekoja mund të tingëllonin aq bukur në shqip, ca të përkthyera nga të tjerët ca të përshtatura nga Lakja. Dhe as kishte nevojë ta mbante librin në dorë kur më deklamonte përmendësh atë këngën e gruas që i ka ikur rinia, nga “Rrugët e botës” të Janis Ricos.
Ishte po ky Adhurim që na sillte nën dorë “Harkun e Triumfit” dhe samizdate të tjera prej mikut të tij Shvarc dhe kudo tjetër ku zbulonte letërsi të mirë të pabotuar.
Sot kur dëgjon për aq shumë disidentë të asaj kohe, nuk do që ta përdorësh këtë fjalë të zhvlerësuar për Adhurim Lakon, megjithëse ky ishte personifikimi i disidencës kulturore (pa pasë nevojë të flasë ndonjëherë “kundër qeverisë”) në Tiranë, me 4-5 të tjerë e shumta. Shija e hollë dhe kultura e vjetër qytetëse e familjes së tij na e bënte si një tregues për letërsinë e mirë, për filmin e mirë, për këngët e mira e të gjitha me radhë. Dhe ngaqë kishte atë përçmim natyror për 99% të asaj letërsie shqipe që botohej përreth, kur shkruante vetë, arrinte vetëm të qeshte e të tallej. Me dëshpërimin e tij të butë, të thellë dhe të shtrirë në kohë si rrugët e lagura të Tiranës pasi pihej konjaku me shije çokollate dhe flitej për ndonjë femër të paarritshme kryeqytetase.

Natyrisht në lëvizjet centrifuge të poetëve dhe prozatorëve provincialë që na zunë frymën deri ditën e kthesës (por edhe më vonë), për Adhurim Lakon nuk kishte vend, as në studime të larta e as në jetën “publike”. Ai mbeti po njësoj, me shkrime dhe përkthime të pabotuara, bile deri në ditët tona, me një pauzë disavjeçare në Itali, që e bëri ta donte edhe më shumë Tiranën e tij me gjysmerrësirat e poezisë. E kishte tmerr t’i lutej dikujt për t’i botuar diçka, kështu që i kanë mbetur nëpër sirtare deri dhe romane kryevepra si “Piove sul diluvio” i Tonino Guerras ose “Legjenda e pijanecit të shenjtë” e Joseph Rothit. Kur ulej të shqipëronte diçka, nuk bënte njëherë llogarinë, si shumica jonë, por punonte pse e kishte mrekulluar letërsia. Ndaj jam i sigurt se s’iu ndodhën ndonjëherë në xhep, ashtu si dikur në gjimnaz, më shumë para sesa mjaftonin për të ndenjur 2-3 orë me miqtë në tryezë, ku ringjallte me aftësi të jashtëzakonshme personazhet më pikantë të Tiranës, një art që do t’ia kishte zili edhe i vëllai, Bujar Lako. Botoi e shumta shqipërime tek “Drita” në fund të viteve ‛80 dhe në fillim të viteve ‛90, si dhe poezi në dy antologji: Hans Reimond “Këndej nuk kalon askush” dhe poetë modernë spanjollë te “Kitarë apo hënë”. Kohët e fundit më fliste edhe se shkruante prozë dhe do të jetë patjetër diçka e veçantë, derisa arriti të fliste për të. Pak orë më parë miq të tij më dhanë një ditar dhe disa tregime, prej të cilëve zgjodha të mëposhtmin.
Kështu iku dhe një pjesë tjetër nga jeta jonë dhe jeta e Tiranës. Për ne Adhurim Lako ishte shembulli se si mund të përballohet dëshpërimi me dëshpërim, me dashuri dhe me bukurinë e fjalës.


Marrë nga Shekulli i dates 12 Gusht, 2006

----------


## Fiori

_Rrëmoj tani në ca shkrime të gjimnazit dhe gjej mes tyre këtë letër të Adhurimit: 16.1.1976_

Mirdita Ardian
Ajo është mbështetur mbas murit dhe qëndron atje, e pikëlluar.
Flokët e saj gështenjë e të shkëlqyer si bronxi dhe ajri, sajojnë shtëllunga të njoma e të çrregullta mbi ballin dhe faqet e saj të dlira: Na mbetën sytë sidomos te qafa, te qafa e saj e bardhë: Në këtë ajër të nxehtë e të rëndë, që na zë frymën dhe që na mbështjell me një vel pothuajse të dukshëm, ajo ka shkopsitur jakën dhe kraharori i saj ndriçohet nga furnella jo e rregullt dhe pak cinike që i qëndron ndënë bythë P. I buzëqeshim lehtë. Vështrimet tona enden mbi këllqet e saj të gjëra, mbi supet e zhvilluara dhe në këtë dhomë shkatarraqe, ndalemi mbi gjoksin e saj duke i përgjuar frymëmarrjen. I rrimë rrotull gjithë ankth. I zgjatim duart  ajo është aq afër dhe njëkohësisht aq larg. Zbardh si agim. Sdimë çtë bëjmë...
Është shërbëtorja ose më mirë pastruesja e hotelit. E quajnë Bukurije etj. 

_Ardian Klosi_

----------


## Fiori

*Dy ditë*

_Adhurim Lako_

Jam i shtrirë mbi shtrat, vetëm në dhomën e gjumit dhe kujtoj. I mbaj sytë mbyllur sepse po ti hap kam frikë se moria e kujtimeve përpirë në thellat e së shkuarës do të zhdukej sakaq.
Më kujtohet kur fillova punë për herë të parë në varrezat e qytetit, mbi një kodër. Isha katërmbëdhjetë vjeç. Meqë po kalonim një periudhë të vështirë ekonomike, në familjen time u vendos që unë të punoja gjatë pushimeve të verës. Tashmë shumë të tjerë e bënin këtë gjë, pastaj edhe unë kisha nevojë të filloja të kuptoja se çështë jeta me gjithë të mirat e të këqiat e saj.
U nisëm në mëngjes herët me një furgon të zi. Shtatë apo tetë veta, ulur përballë njëri-tjetrit me nga një trajse apo bukë të mbështjellë me letër mbi prehër. Të gjithë më dukeshin të një bote tjetër, të mëdhenj, shumë të mëdhenj dhe nuk kuptoja asgjë nga fjalët, nga shtati i tyre. Më në fund mbërritëm, zbritën nga furgoni të gjithë dhe unë pas, me zemër të ndrydhur dhe me të tanishmen që më përplitej në kafaz. Para meje shtrihej një pamje e pazakontë. Për herë të parë në jetën time shihja varre të renditura pafundësisht, në mënyrë të rregullt, të ngjashëm nga larg me njëri-tjetrin, por të ndryshëm nga afër për nga forma, fotografitë dhe historitë. Të ngjashëm në heshtjen e tyre, në largësitë mes njëri-tjetrit, në reflekset që i kthenin diellit. Nuk munda! E gjithë ajo pamje më rëndoi aq shumë në shpirt saqë u ktheva, në fillim me hap pastaj me vrap nëpër një të tatpjetë. Qaja dhe nuk kuptoja asgjë. Një ndjesi e madhe, e rëndë më shtypte gjoksin dhe më merrte frymën.
Ditët iknin pa çarë kokën për asgjë, njëra pas tjetrës dhe unë shumë shpejt u mësova me gjithçka. Kam përshtypjen se në atë periudhë ndodhi çvirgjërimi im qoftë fizik qoftë shpirtëror.
Kaluan vite dhe pasi mbarova shkollën e mesme dhe më pas shërbimin ushtarak, nëpërmjet të njohurve të familjes u krijua mundësia të filloja punë, si punëtor në Kinostudion Shqipëria e Re. Them kaluan vite duke harruar që kaluan plot dhjetë vjet të mbushura me gjithfarëlloj historish dashurije, miqësije, tradhëtije, rebelimi, prove, frike e paformë dhe e kudoshme. Tani mund të quhesha me plot kuptimin e fjalës burrë edhe pse ndihesha akoma një fëmi i tredhur mendërisht dhe i pambrojtur shpirtërisht. Në mëngjesin e parë të punës, që më priste për pjesën më të madhe të jetës, u ngrita ankthshëm. Kësaj radhe puna qe më serioze. Kisha marrë përgjegjësinë të bëhesha si gjithë të tjerët me një ëndërr të vockël me vete, se kush e di një ditë do tu tregoj se jam pak si më ndryshe, pak si më vete. Nuk e di pse ai ankth mëngjesor qe rrethuar ngado me trishtim. Të gjitha sheshet, të gjitha shtigjet qenë të veshura me këtë lloj rrobe. Mora pak bukë që më kishte përgatitur ime më, një paqetë cigare, u përshëndeta sikur po ikja për në luftë dhe u nisa. Tek ika, seç ndjeva një lloj hidhërimi dhe zilije për ata që lashë në shtëpi. Ata ndiheshin të çoroditur sepse një pjesë e tyre po shkonte të përballej kush e di se ku me të panjohurën që nuk ishte veçse jeta e vërtetë ku përmblidhen të gjitha shëmtitë e kësaj bote dhe pak, shumë pak çaste për tu ndjerë i lumtur. Ndërsa unë isha i çoroditur sepse po përpiqesha të bëhesha si ata. Pastaj ai ushqim i përgatitur dhe mbështjellë me kujdes sa shumë do të thotë! Unë nuk doja ta merrja me vete, si për tu thënë të tjerëve se qeshë ndryshe, i lirë, si për tu thënë se tani e tutje kujdesesha vetë për veten, ose ndofta për ti vënë në faj për rrugën e detyrueshme që po merrja, pa pikën e dëshirës.
Ishte një ditë e zakonshme prilli. Freskët, por jo ftohtë. Edhe veshja që kisha mbi trup më shqetësonte; veshje pune! Mbërrita menjëherë tek stacioni i autobuzit dhe atje prita, përzjerë me turmën e thjeshtë e të zakonshme, budallaqe e të përhershme, me turmën e urryer dhe aq të dashur, me ndjesinë se isha i huaj dhe në të njëjtën kohë pjesë e pandarë e saj... autobuzi erdhi si një kafshë e lodhur keq dhe vaisur mënjanë qëndroi me mundim pak para nesh. E lashë veten të më përpinte rryma njerëzore dhe sakaq u gjenda mes qindra fytyrave, secila me nga një histori të ngjashme dhe më vete. Qëndrova ashtu ngërthyer për minuta pa mbarim, si i zënë në lak dhe nuk e di pse mu rrënqeth i tërë trupi. Më erdhi keq për veten, për natyrën, për njerëzit, për gjithçka, mbi të gjitha për atë mundim njerëzor pa fill, pa anë e pa fund. Vërtet, në jetë ka dhe çaste plot gëzim, hare, diell, lumturi, por ato janë kaq pak! Dhe ashtu mbytur plot pikëpyetje mbërrita në punën e re. Më thanë se duhej të shkoja në një repart ku punonin drurin. U paraqita. Pashë po të njëjtat fytyra. Fillova të punoj dhe pas dy-tre orësh u ndjeva i lodhur, i raskapitur, i marrë fund. U tërhoqa prapa godinës të ha pak bukë. U shtriva në bar, më zuri gjumi. O Zot, çëndrra mu vërsulën e më shpunë nuk di se ku! U zgjova me kokën edhe më të rëndë. Doja të ikja sa më shpejt, tia mbathja nga sytë këmbët, si atëhere në varreza. Po ku do të shkoja, këtë nuk e kuptoj dot as sot. Ndofta të kthehesha në barkun e nënës?! Ndofta, kush e di?! Shpesh vetëm ai çast e vlen të jetohet. Çtë jetë vallë? Kujtesë e dikurshme e paralindjes? Dhe kështu dalëngadalë apo shpejt-shpejt mbaroi ajo ditë e parë pune. U ktheva në shtëpi me ndjesinë se kisha fituar një betejë dhe në të njëjtën kohë me një ndjesi tjetër, më të thellë, më të fortë; se kisha vdekur prej kohësh.


_Shekulli_

----------

